# Incubating & Hatching Shipped Eggs!



## heyheypaula

Hello everyone!

Today I received my order from mypetchicken.com. I ordered a dozen assorted Blue Standards and a dozen assorted Best of Bantams. I received:

Blue Standards:
-3 Blue Orpington Eggs
-1 Lavendar Orpington Egg
-4 Blue Copper Maran Eggs
-4 Blue Splash Maran Eggs

Best of Bantam:
-3 Red Silkie Eggs
-3 Blue Silkie Eggs
-2 Barnevelder Eggs
- 4 Quail Belgian Antwerp Eggs

I'm pretty disappointed that over half of my order of the blue standards are all Marans and the rest Orpington... I was REALLY hoping for some Blue Laced Red Wyandottes and Ameraucanas as well.. The description for the order claims that you will receive eggs from ATLEAST 4 of the 8-10 breeds listed. I would have preferred a little more variety.

Either way, they are all set out now in the incubator! I candled them and some of the silkies have detached air cells for sure, but the rest are hard to tell. We'll see how it goes I guess! My incubator is set between 99 and 100 degrees and about 40% humidity right now. I got the Farm Innovators 2200 and it is working out really well so far. I have the eggs in bottomless egg cartons big side up to help re-attach the air sacs and have decided to place books under the edge of the incubator and go back and forth to sort of gently rock the eggs. I haven't decided how long I will keep them in the cartons for yet.

I have been reading through all of the incubation and hatching threads and I am so excited to get started! 
Is anyone else out there getting ready as well?!


----------



## 7chicks

Good luck. Once those little cutie pies are hatched, you're going to be so in love with them.


----------



## robopetz

Congrats, I just love to hatch eggs!!! Lol sorry you didn't get what you wanted but those are some good eggs there. I currently have 2 silkies and 2 polish eggs on day 8 in the bator now. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## heyheypaula

OKAY! So I have no self control and I couldn't resist candling my eggs at day 5! Here's what I found:









YEAH BLUE SILKIE!!!!









YEAH BELGIAN QUAIL ANTWERP









Maybe my Lavender Orpington is developing? At first I thought it was a blood ring but I can see a smattering of veins at one end. So maybe?!









Here's one of the many eggs thats not developing, it looks like the air sac was shaken and made two? Bifurcated?









Here's another..

Overall I'm excited to see any growth! I'm going to check again on thurs with some friends (I promised) and again on day 10. I guess I'll cull the ones not developing then and take a look at them.. So far it looks like all my blue silkies are developing! Unfortunately none of the red silkies or the barnevelders. A couple of the belgian antwerp quail too though! Hopefully my lavender orpington and a couple of the blues. I tried one of the marans but I couldn't see anything through that shell so who knows. I will be thrilled with whatever I get!


----------



## mstricer

How much did it cost you an egg?


----------



## robopetz

Congrats! Interesting about those air sacks, never seen that. Keep us posted!


----------



## heyheypaula

mstricer said:


> How much did it cost you an egg?


It was around $30 per dozen plus shipping. I did not have a good customer service experience with them when I called them. I would not recommend ordering from them unless you are getting just three chicks, since they are the only company that offers that I hear.


----------



## WaterFowl209

i usually take them out of egg cartons on day 16, when i get shipped eggs i let them set for a good 12 hours before going into the incubator so that they can settle, i hope that you get a good hatch and that those airsacks reatach


----------



## heyheypaula

Hello all!

Here are some day 9 pics:

Blue Silkie #1:

























Blue silkies 2 & 3:

















My lavender orpington!!









AND one of my Blue Splash Marans!









I hope these pics show up as clearly here as they are on my iphone! I swear there are veins and embryos!! I was SO excited to actually be able to see in one of the Maran eggs! I suspect most of them are developing so I am very happy. I think maybe the blue orpingtons are developing as well. Unfortunately I culled all of my red silkies and barnevelders. I don't think any of my belgian antwerp quail eggs are developing either. 
I think tomorrow (day 11) I am going to take the eggs out of their cartons and start hand turning them, all of the air sacs in the developing eggs are very stable and are doing great I think!
What do you all think?


----------



## mstricer

heyheypaula said:


> It was around $30 per dozen plus shipping. I did not have a good customer service experience with them when I called them. I would not recommend ordering from them unless you are getting just three chicks, since they are the only company that offers that I hear.





heyheypaula said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Today I received my order from mypetchicken.com. I ordered a dozen assorted Blue Standards and a dozen assorted Best of Bantams. I received:
> 
> Blue Standards:
> -3 Blue Orpington Eggs
> -1 Lavendar Orpington Egg
> -4 Blue Copper Maran Eggs
> -4 Blue Splash Maran Eggs
> 
> Best of Bantam:
> -3 Red Silkie Eggs
> -3 Blue Silkie Eggs
> -2 Barnevelder Eggs
> - 4 Quail Belgian Antwerp Eggs
> 
> I'm pretty disappointed that over half of my order of the blue standards are all Marans and the rest Orpington... I was REALLY hoping for some Blue Laced Red Wyandottes and Ameraucanas as well.. The description for the order claims that you will receive eggs from ATLEAST 4 of the 8-10 breeds listed. I would have preferred a little more variety.
> 
> Either way, they are all set out now in the incubator! I candled them and some of the silkies have detached air cells for sure, but the rest are hard to tell. We'll see how it goes I guess! My incubator is set between 99 and 100 degrees and about 40% humidity right now. I got the Farm Innovators 2200 and it is working out really well so far. I have the eggs in bottomless egg cartons big side up to help re-attach the air sacs and have decided to place books under the edge of the incubator and go back and forth to sort of gently rock the eggs. I haven't decided how long I will keep them in the cartons for yet.
> 
> I have been reading through all of the incubation and hatching threads and I am so excited to get started!
> Is anyone else out there getting ready as well?!
> 
> View attachment 4799


Don't trust the thermostat or hygrometer on that incubator, I heard they are not always right, run a different on inside. PM me I can give you the names of some people that have those breeds and they are not hatchery birds


----------



## heyheypaula

I have one thermometer and a thermometer hygrometer combo inside that I trust  thank you!


----------

